# Best way to get from Disney to Seaworld?



## Corbin3

We are thinking about a Disney trip in September. This will be our 5th time so we've seen pretty much everything and were wondering if we can shake things up a bit and also do Universal/SeaWorld.  We usually stay onsite at Disney and don't rent a car.  Is there an easy and not so expensive way to get from Disney to Universal/Seaworld?  

Or would we be better off staying onsite at Universal for 2 or 3 days and then switching to Disney?  If so what's the best way to change hotels? Help!


----------



## JLR

Corbin3 said:


> We are thinking about a Disney trip in September. This will be our 5th time so we've seen pretty much everything and were wondering if we can shake things up a bit and also do Universal/SeaWorld.  We usually stay onsite at Disney and don't rent a car.  Is there an easy and not so expensive way to get from Disney to Universal/Seaworld?
> 
> Or would we be better off staying onsite at Universal for 2 or 3 days and then switching to Disney?  If so what's the best way to change hotels? Help!



Disney to Sea World:
1.  Cheapest Option:  Take #50 LYNX bus from TTC or Downtown Disney to Sea World
Click here to link to the LYNX schedule It leaves TTC at 1 minute and 31 minutes after the hour (running every 1/2 hour from 6:31 am - 12:01 am) and leaves DTD at 19 and 49 minutes after each hour.  You can return at 10# and 40# after the hour from 5:40 am to 11:10 pm  It is $2.00 each way for an adult and $1.00 for a child (young babies may be free).  

2.  You can arrange a Shuttle through Mears Transportation  I think it should be $18 pp round trip

3.  You can get a cab, Mears' fare estimator indicates it is about 10 miles from Epcot to Sea World with an estimated fare of $23.65 each way, so if you have 3 people, the cab is cheaper than the shuttle.  When we did this, it was a tiny bit less.  They have big cab vans which I think cost the same as the ones that look like yellow town cars.

4.  You can also schedule a towncar for $37 each way


This link should get you to a PDF of their current prices

5.  You can rent a car right at Disney for about $35 pd - check out Mousesavers for latest Coupons  I considered that but I've never driven in Orlando before.


Now - in terms of staying somewhere else - there may be other reasons to stay for a few days at a Universal resort:

*Travel time *- I think time on a vacation is precious.

*Front of the line access* - if you stay at a Universal resort you get front of the line access at Universal Resorts.

Then you would need to rent a car or take a cab or a town car from your Universal resort to the Disney one.  Also remember that you will not be able to take the Magical Express from the airport if you are going to a Universal Resort, but I think you can still take it back to the airport.

I hope this is helpful!


----------



## JLR

pooch said:


> fairly easy?   Where at the TTC would you get it?  Its just DBr & me so no kids.  I was thinking of having breakfast at Kona and then just walking to the TTC to get the bus, then getting off at DTD on the return trip for dinner at WPC that evening.  Doable?  Easy?  SW is only open until 6PM in Sept so we'd probably have 6-7 hrs (does the bus take long?) to tour.



I picked up the LYNX at Downtown Disney by a fluke chance and was shown by the Disney bus driver exactly where to go.  But another DISer has described how to use the LYNX from the TTC:

"Emma's Dad" has a nice description in his Completed Disney TR ("What's your problem"  with a map on the page "We're not in Disney World anymore Toto"  Just click to link directly there. 

I think it would be really great if the moderators could sticky this - this question is very frequently asked!


----------



## pooch

JLR said:


> I picked up the LYNX at Downtown Disney by a fluke chance and was shown by the Disney bus driver exactly where to go.  But another DISer has described how to use the LYNX from the TTC:
> 
> "Emma's Dad" has a nice description in his Completed Disney TR ("What's your problem"  with a map on the page "We're not in Disney World anymore Toto"  Just click to link directly there.
> 
> I think it would be really great if the moderators could sticky this - this question is very frequently asked!



what a great description of the process.  Now, one more question, where is the bus stop at DTD, appears to be on the West Side?


----------



## JLR

http://www.stitchkingdom.com/maps/index.php?showmap=39

I think if you look in the upper right hand corner there is an intersection and to get to the bus stop, we crossed the street from the Marketplace and the bus stop was about 30 feet to the right.


----------



## coup2516

Thanks for the info. What is the fastest way from Disney to Seaworld? We are thinking about staying at AKL and making a trip to Seaworld. All signs are pretty much pointing to renting a car so far.


----------



## darthtatty

what is the access like on the Lynx bus for wheelchairs?


----------



## sammieb80

we used this service on last visit (although was 2 years ago) and they were the low floored buses with wheelchair space. check the lynx site and they should confirm. hth


----------



## Emma1987

Although if you view the PDF for LYNX it says that the bus will not stop on SR-528...which is where Universal Boulevard is. http://www.golynx.com/assets/userfiles/routemaps/111.pdf

How to get to SeaWorld then, which stop is SeaWorld?


----------



## Chipndalenut

I see in the top left corner it says "Link 111".  You actually need to take Route 50 ("Link 50") which stops at Sea Harbor Drive.  That is where Sea World is.  (You will see Sea World listed on that map near stop number 2.)  So, if you go to the page again that lists all of the schedules and maps, click on Route 50.
Hope that helps


----------



## pampam

darthtatty said:


> what is the access like on the Lynx bus for wheelchairs?



I find it excellent.  You enter through the front doors, pay you fare, turn around and park.  I find very often I have to instruct the driver how to strap down the WC, but then I remind myself it isn't WDW so I can't expect WDW service.   We use Lynx every time we leave WDW property for shopping, sight seeing, Old town etc.


----------



## PixieTinkerbellsMom

Emma1987 said:


> Although if you view the PDF for LYNX it says that the bus will not stop on SR-528...which is where Universal Boulevard is.
> How to get to SeaWorld then, which stop is SeaWorld?



All you have to do is say something to the driver when you get on - they are very helpful.  But they usually make the announcements very clear to the stop points.


----------



## carolyn0925

I few years ago we tryed the leave Disney to spend two nights in cheap motel down by Univerisal...mistake!  Rather have spent the money on the cab fare to and from Disney. Crowded in the area!  The Swan and Dolphin Resorts on DIsney have car rentals available for the day or two.


----------



## bwmmfan

If you are taking your own car is it better to take International Drive or I4 West?


----------



## CMLDisney12

oh I am so glad I saw this thread! Taking public transportation had never even occurred to me as an option!  It will cost us 1/2 the price and we won't have to worry about directions.
Does anyone know if we can just pay the fare when we step on the bus or do we have to go somewhere ahead of time to purchase a pass?


----------



## pampam

If you are only taking a few trips on Lynx, just pay your fare (exact cash only) when you get on the bus.  Just drop your fare into the box.  You will have to feed your paper money into the slot.  You can also get an all day pass from the driver.  If you plan on using Lynx for most of your travels, you might want to get a weekly pass, but I believe you have to go downtown to get it.


----------



## ExpatDisneyLover

pampam said:


> If you are only taking a few trips on Lynx, just pay your fare (exact cash only) when you get on the bus.  Just drop your fare into the box.  You will have to feed your paper money into the slot.  You can also get an all day pass from the driver.  If you plan on using Lynx for most of your travels, you might want to get a weekly pass, but I believe you have to go downtown to get it.



I think you can get Lynx passes 7 day and 30 day at the Orlando Visitors Center on I -drive -I ride trolly stop 20 - at least I have purchased the 30 day pass there a few times - they are very helpful too and have Lynx route maps plus advice on how to get where you want to go using the Lynx bus and I ride trolly - very helpful!


----------



## Bainzy28

Hi guys,

Is it the same for getting to discovery cove?? Also is it still only $2?


----------



## brettcw23

We had a van service pick up\drop us off. It was reasonably priced for 10 of us. If it was just my family, I'd probably just get a taxi.


----------



## jkearson

Does anyone known if the current price for Lynx to Seaworld is still $2/adult and $1/child? Also, is a 12 year old considered a child?


----------



## pampam

This was copied from the Lynx website.








Reduced Fares Application


LYNX requires any eligible passenger the opportunity to travel on local bus service or NeighborLink to use a discounted fare. Upon boarding a bus, eligible riders must present a LYNX issued ID to use the discounted fare. Failure to do so will result in you having to pay the full fare.

Passengers wishing to obtain an ID may visit the LYNX Central Station Terminal Lost & Found Window Monday-Friday, 8:30 a.m.-4:30 p.m.

To receive a Youth ID (ages 10 - 18 or still in high school) you must present a birth certificate or government issued ID (e.g., drivers license, state ID card or passport). Riders age six and under may still ride free when accompanied by an adult (full or discounted fare). No more than three children may ride free per adult. Children six and under must pay $1 when not accompanied by an adult.


It sounds to me like the 12 year old would have to go to the Lynx station to get Youth ID to get a discount.  If you are only using the busses for a day or so, in my opinion you are better off paying the adult fare.

http://www.orlando-how-to.com/lynx.php


----------



## claire_ont

Can you pay cash for the fares - 2 one dollar bills, or do you need to buy tokens?


----------



## pampam

Cash.  When you board, use your exact change, sliding your paper money into the feeder, and dropping the coins into the box.  The system will count it as you feed it.  If you need a transfer, ask the driver.  Transfers are free.


----------



## livndisney

nighttowll said:


> Could someone please tell me if the DTD bus 50 to Sea World is still running with all the construction going on. I thought the stop was located on the West Side, but that's all blocked off right now, isn't it? So, if it is still running, where do you go to pick it up at? The Market Place?
> 
> Thanks



According to the Lynx website :
https://www.google.com/maps?ie=UTF8...date=12/02/13&time=08:00am&sort=walk&dirflg=r

and: 
http://www.golynx.com/core/fileparse.php/97363/urlt/0055224-link_50.pdf

From the number of buses I see in that area-I would say the bus is still running.


----------



## pampam

I was on the #50 bus the other day, and I noticed that the bus stop is still there right in front of the Hilton.  Walk out of Downtown Disney Marketplace, at the
corner  of Hotel Plaza Blvd and cross the street so your back is to the Hilton.  The # 50 bus will pick you up right there, and if it is on time, it should be there about 48 or 18 past the hour, so it is about a 20 minute trip.    You should be at Sea World about 08 or 38 past the hour.  Once you are dropped off, you will have a bit of a short walk to get to Sea World.  Don't expect to be dropped off at the door.  I think you must walk across the parking lot.



I'm not sure what Disney store or what mall you would like to go to. 

I do know you can get off the #50 at Sea World and transfer (transfers are free) and catch a # 8 but to either the Orlando Premium Outlet Mall, or go the other way with the #8 bus to Orlando Premium Outlet International Drive.  The Orlando Premium Outlet International Drive is a bit bigger, but both have Character outlet shops, for discounted Disney merchandise.  If you have any questions, the bus driver is usually pretty good and helpful to help you transfer or tell you which stop to go to.


----------



## Mommymarie

We would really like to get to Sea World on our Oct. 2014 trip but we will have 8 people including 2 toddlers that still need car seats. We are not interested in taking the public bus. I called the cab company and we could take 2 vans but they can't guarantee availability of car seats. Has anyone had experience with this? Also, I thought I read a page or 2 back that someone had a van/shuttle service for a party of 10. Does anyone know which company does this?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Mommymarie said:


> We would really like to get to Sea World on our Oct. 2014 trip but we will have 8 people including 2 toddlers that still need car seats. We are not interested in taking the public bus. I called the cab company and we could take 2 vans but they can't guarantee availability of car seats. Has anyone had experience with this? Also, I thought I read a page or 2 back that someone had a van/shuttle service for a party of 10. Does anyone know which company does this?



Mears Transportation offers a "luxury van" which will accommodate your entire party.  I just ran a quote (using a June Saturday for pricing purposes....I think October is too far away to reserve just yet)   There is a space that asks "do you need a car seat?" when you get to the "Travel Details" section of the booking page.

For pricing, I used the assumption of leaving from Downtown Disney.  If you are planning on getting picked up from another location, the price may be slightly different.


----------



## hippieck12

danetter said:


> Can someone tell me if the Lynx transportation is still available and a link to it? I clicked on the link given in the 1st post but get a page not found.
> 
> TIA


Yes, it's still available, we are arriving in a few weeks and plan a day at aquatica. The #50 bus runs around every 20 minutes from dtd. We did this 4 yrs ago and it was fine, only about a twenty minute ride. If you  Google lynx bus transportation you'll find their website.


----------



## danetter

hippieck12 said:


> Yes, it's still available, we are arriving in a few weeks and plan a day at aquatica. The #50 bus runs around every 20 minutes from dtd and costs $2.00 one way. We did this 4 yrs ago and it was fine, only about a twenty minute ride. If you  Google lynx bus transportation you'll find their website.


 *Oh great.. Yes, we will be there in little over a month. Now which side of DTD will the Lynx bus be on? Now will it be #50 from Seaworld back to DTD or another bus #? Trying to get my notebook all ready before we leave so I won't be losing any time trying to find out everything there. *


----------



## jaydubjw24

1st time disney trip for my daughter (19 months) would it be worth going to sea world for 1 day or just spending the whole week at disney?


----------



## Ibull79

danetter said:


> Oh great.. Yes, we will be there in little over a month. Now which side of DTD will the Lynx bus be on? Now will it be #50 from Seaworld back to DTD or another bus #? Trying to get my notebook all ready before we leave so I won't be losing any time trying to find out everything there.



We were there in 2013, assuming it hasn't changed it's really easy.
First I would download the bus schedule to make sure (I just searched online for lynx 50).
Then if you look at a map of DTD, at the west edge, past cirque de soleil there a bus station and we got the #50 from there once.
However we generally travelled to DTD via the boats or disney bus which arrive near rainforest cafe, at the east edge.  Next to those disney bus stops there's a path to leave DTD, head east, cross the road and there's a bus stop directly opposite where the #50 stops. This was far easier for us.

It was the same bus coming back (but if you use this, take a look at your surroundings when you set off in the morning from DTD, we nearly missed the stop on the way back in the dark a couple of times - luckily there was always someone else doing the same as us and that gave us time to see DTD and get off then).

I tried to add a picture to this post to show where I'm talking about but it won't let me. If you look on google maps, DTD and then look just to the right of dad's right edge, the bus stop I'm talking about is highlighted with a little blue bus icon.


----------



## Colonel W

nighttowll said:


> Could someone please tell me if the DTD bus 50 to Sea World is still running with all the construction going on. I thought the stop was located on the West Side, but that's all blocked off right now, isn't it? So, if it is still running, where do you go to pick it up at? The Market Place?
> 
> Thanks



Just did this trip on Thursday.  With your back facing DTD Marketplace (where you are dropped off by the disney bus) look off to your right and you will see a traffic light.  It is the only traffic light I saw.  You have to walk through DTD marketplace (not outside the marketplace) towards the traffic light. Cross the street at the light and look to your right which is where the bus stop is.  This was all conveniently explained to me by the disney bus driver when I asked him.  Don't be afraid to ask.  He answered the question like he had been doing it his whole life.  The bus stop at seaworld is just past the Seaworld sign.  The bus stops at the  "Seaworld Orlando" sign.  I was going to get off there but the lynx bus driver stopped us and told us to get off at the next stop right up the street.  We crossed the parking lot by foot into seaworld.  The return stop is right across the street from where you were dropped off.
The problem occurred on the way back when i didn't recognize our DTD marketplace stop and was unable to pull the cord quick enough to stop.  The bus continued to the far end of DTD where we had to get the DTD boat back to the marketplace (or you can walk 10 minutes through DTD).  It all sounds confusing but it was actually very easy.  If we would have missed the DTD stop all together, the bus still would have stopped at the TTC by Magic Kingdom.


----------



## dizzyr

Thinking of adding a discovery cove day to our trip in January. Don't want to take public transit because I want to be there early to check in (if I recall correctly from last time it's something like 7?)

There will be 4 of us - is taxi or town car the only two options besides renting a car? We are at  CBR - anyone done either from there and which do you recommend?


----------



## pampam

What Colonel W said was well written.  Just make sure you cross the street over to the Hilton, not over to Wyndham resort or Buena Vista Palace.

Usually when I'm taking the #50, I get off at DTD, I follow everyone toward the splash pool and washrooms, but before I reach the water spouts, I make a sharp left turn behind the Christmas scene.  I find myself walking on a walled path between buses on my left and behind the backs of the stores on my right.  I believe it ends at Wolfgang


Colonel W said:


> Just did this trip on Thursday.  With your back facing DTD Marketplace (where you are dropped off by the disney bus) look off to your right and you will see a traffic light.  It is the only traffic light I saw.  You have to walk through DTD marketplace (not outside the marketplace) towards the traffic light. Cross the street at the light and look to your right which is where the bus stop is.  This was all conveniently explained to me by the disney bus driver when I asked him.  Don't be afraid to ask.  He answered the question like he had been doing it his whole life.  The bus stop at seaworld is just past the Seaworld sign.  The bus stops at the  "Seaworld Orlando" sign.  I was going to get off there but the lynx bus driver stopped us and told us to get off at the next stop right up the street.  We crossed the parking lot by foot into seaworld.  The return stop is right across the street from where you were dropped off.
> The problem occurred on the way back when i didn't recognize our DTD marketplace stop and was unable to pull the cord quick enough to stop.  The bus continued to the far end of DTD where we had to get the DTD boat back to the marketplace (or you can walk 10 minutes through DTD).  It all sounds confusing but it was actually very easy.  If we would have missed the DTD stop all together, the bus still would have stopped at the TTC by Magic Kingdom.


Puck Express.  If memory serves me correctly, that is where the entryway, exit  to DTD is.  The intersection is right there,


----------



## ariel1025

Airport to Sea World area hotel (Spring Hill Suites).  4 adults and 2 children needing car seats.  Is Mears the best option or does anybody have any experience with anywhere else for renting transportation? Anything in particular I should keep in mind doing this?


----------



## macraven

I have had excellent service with Tony Hinds with my transportation needs


----------



## macraven

*If you have updated costs or links for Lynx, Mears, Uber, Dreams Unlimited, private car service, etc. please list it here so we are aware of costs for 2016.

This sticky is 6 years old and having current cost information will be very helpful for all planning a budget.*


----------



## pampam

As of January 2016, fare was $2.00 for each adult,each way.  $4.50 for a day pass.  Children under 6 were free.  There is a discount fare for seniors, youths, and the disabled of $1.00 pp, each way, but you have to have an Advantage Card, which you get downtown.  

www.golynx.com


----------



## keishashadow

uber works very well in Orlando and the price is right as long as you aren't booking pickup for peak times/surge pricing (as in after MK fireworks).

there are threads on the transportation board that go into great detail if you aren't familiar with the service or go directly to uber's website for details.


----------



## macraven

_The thread in the Transportation forums that gives specific information about Uber:_

*Everthing you wanted to know about Uber/Lyft at WDW*



*Busses and Taxi's and Uber's OH MY!*
We used Uber several times in September for the first time, and we were much luckier in our experiences, sounds like you were really unlucky which...
Post by: ecclescake, Nov 3, 2015 in forum: Transportation



Post
*Everthing you wanted to know about Uber/Lyft at WDW*
1. An Uber driver can definitely pick up and drop off at SeaWorld. They will do this at the taxi/bus pick up & drop off area. It's also where the...
Post by: Sehsun, Oct 21, 2015 in forum: Transportation



Post
*Transportation to US/IoA*
This August my family of four will be staying at Caribbean Beach. Two of us want to go to Seaworld and two to Universal. Does Mears take to...
Post by: Aurora in blue, Jun 26, 2015 in forum:



_Just an example of some various questions in this Transportation forum for obtaining information when using Uber to reach Sea World and the other sites.
I was told by the Transportation moderator that the poster RideShareRob is accurate and keeps his information current.
If a poster gives our incorrect information regarding Uber, Rob will post to correct it.

Rob explains how to use Uber.
Posters tell how they liked using Uber.

If you are trying to find affordable transportation to Sea World, Aquatica, Discovery Cove, the above thread is helpful._


----------



## Frankiemelb

I Uber-ed it, didn't have an issue at all


----------



## coasternut22

I wanted to share my experience taking the LYNX to Sea World.  This was on January 26, 2017.  We were three adults and two children (3&4).  We decided to take the LYNX to Sea World for reasons I’ll describe below.  Sea World opened at 10:00am.  Our goal was to be there 20-30 minutes before opening.  Our original plan was to take a resort bus from our hotel to DS and catch the LYNX there.  But after reading the Disney bus page, they state that buses to DS from resorts will begin 45 minutes (9:15am) before DS opening (10:00am).  This was too late for us, so we decided to catch the LYNX at the TTC.

7:45am – We hopped on a resort bus to MK from our hotel (Boardwalk).

8:00am – We arrived at MK and walked to the monorail station.  We just missed the resort monorail and realized when we got there that the express loop was not working.

8:15am – We hopped on the resort monorail.  We had a delay because they were adding additional trains.

8:25am – We arrived by monorail at the TTC.  We walked down the ramp and made a left towards to bus pickup area.  There was a Bus Information window, and the clerk told us what spot the LYNX would pick us up (I don’t remember the number, but the clerk was nice and helpful). 

As mentioned elsewhere, bus #50 is the Sea World bus.  It was a double length bus with the accordion middle, so plenty of room.  The scheduled departure times were 0:05 and 0:35 based on the official LYNX route map.  So while we were planning on catching the 9:05 bus, we were hopeful for the 8:35 bus.  However it didn’t show up at 8:35.  About 20 people were waiting and wondering, so it must have been an anomaly it was late.

8:50am – We hopped on Bus #50 to Sea World.  We paid $2 per adult each way and the kids were free. We just put dollars in the machine as we got on the bus. The bus stopped at the DS west side bus terminal before heading to Sea World.

9:30am – We arrived at Sea World.  The stop you take is the one right in front of the main entrance to the Renaissance hotel directly across from Sea World.  Very easy to see.  It drops you off on the Sea World side, so all you have to do is walk through the parking lot to the entrance.

The return trip was fairly straightforward.  We caught Bus #50 going back to DS directly across the street from the stop we got off.  Both are in front of the main entrance to the Renaissance hotel.  Very easy to see.  We got off at the DS west side bus terminal and walked around DS before catching our resort bus back to the hotel.  The walk from the west side bus area to the resort bus area is about 10 minutes.

The primary reason we took the LYNX was because of our children (3&4).  We paid $12 round trip for the adults.  I figured this whole process added an hour to our travel plan in the morning but to us it was well worth it.

If we rented a car, we would have spent that hour going to and from the car rental agency.  It would have cost us approximately $50-70 per day plus $10-15 per car seat plus Sea World parking.  We saw no benefit there.

The Uber option didn’t appeal to us because of the car seat issue.  We would have had to find a car with not only one car seat, but two.  Because of the idea waiting to find a car with two car seats or the added expense and time of finding two cars with one seat each, we didn’t want to deal with the hassle and uncertainty.  However if it were just adults, I would have gone this route.

Overall the taking the LYNX worked, and we didn’t have any problems.


----------



## Julia Ann

thank you so much coastnut22 that's really helpful as I am lookoing at doing this in Oct


----------



## Melynny

Hello, the post above from Coastnut22 is from 2015.  I've rode the bus from TTC to Seaworld and back once, and it was much like described above.  I'm planning on doing it again this week.  I just wanted to make sure you knew about the new Super Transfer station at Disney Springs.  It's behind Circ du Soile tent.    It may be easier for you to get to this station.   I'm staying at OKW so it will just be a bus or boat ride over  to catch the bus.  Check out the Lynx schedule for times, right now it's a every 1/2 hour and leaves around the X:15 and X:45.


----------



## coasternut22

Melynny said:


> Hello, the post above from Coastnut22 is from 2015.  I've rode the bus from TTC to Seaworld and back once, and it was much like described above.  I'm planning on doing it again this week.  I just wanted to make sure you knew about the new Super Transfer station at Disney Springs.  It's behind Circ du Soile tent.    It may be easier for you to get to this station.   I'm staying at OKW so it will just be a bus or boat ride over  to catch the bus.  Check out the Lynx schedule for times, right now it's a every 1/2 hour and leaves around the X:15 and X:45.



My post was from January 2017.  If you read my post, you will see that I would have preferred to do what you had described, but the first resort bus to Disney Springs didn't leave Boardwalk until 9:15, which was too late.  Therefore we took the trip to the TTA instead.  As I noted, the Lynx did stop at Disney Springs, as you described.


----------



## Julia Ann

Melynny said:


> Hello, the post above from Coastnut22 is from 2015.  I've rode the bus from TTC to Seaworld and back once, and it was much like described above.  I'm planning on doing it again this week.  I just wanted to make sure you knew about the new Super Transfer station at Disney Springs.  It's behind Circ du Soile tent.    It may be easier for you to get to this station.   I'm staying at OKW so it will just be a bus or boat ride over  to catch the bus.  Check out the Lynx schedule for times, right now it's a every 1/2 hour and leaves around the X:15 and X:45.


  Thank you for the tip - early start as PP mentioned buses go earlier to parks than to DS but will stop off at DS on return for dinner thanks


----------



## tinkerhon

We used Uber today ---family of 4 ----both were great drivers, crystal clean cars, and took them only minutes door-to-door -- total cost to and from POP = $20 !


----------



## sersee05

does anyone know how much Tony charges from Disney to Seaworld? I need to get my sister's family and mine to Seaworld . My sister is afraid to uber but i have used Tony before. Thought about the bus but was afraid of the timing? I need to look into how late they pickup. We are going around Xmas, so am afraid the bus may be super busy


----------



## macraven

_I can’t speak for Tony but his round trip rates are $100

If you were staying at a closer resort to SW, my guess would be he might be more flexible in fares

This is something you can discuss with him by phone or email_


----------



## nkereina

Sorry if this has been mentioned, but of the options listed, do any of these allow for two car seats? I'm thinking Tony does, so we will check with him, but curious if there are any other options aside from renting a car and renting car seats. Thanks!


----------



## macraven

_Tony does  have two car seats available 

Let him know if you book with him how many car seats you need_


----------

